

Pondering REST heresy - jabs
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105036700357354164678/posts/DCv2TtoGTcY

======
benaiah
I don't think you mean that Java "exiled" nouns, especially considering you
said Java consists of "nouns nouns nouns nouns". To "exile" is to send away,
to remove. It has the exact opposite connotation of what you were trying to
say.

Other than that, this is pretty silly. The architectural changes required by
allowing arbitrary HTTP verbs are terribly unnecessary for the sake of making
semantics infinetesimally better to a few peo... no, not a few people. Just
you.

The problem is, the PUT, PATCH, and POST verbs make it clear what is going on.
All the SHUFFLE verb does is obfuscate what the server's actually doing. The
verbs refer to what the _request_ is doing, not the _application_. I think the
ambiguity in that respect is one of the weaknesses of REST (or at least how it
is now preached).

